# Flying Role Reversal



## Art (Feb 18, 2011)

The  usual question relates to someone from the Toronto air wanting  information about flying  out of Buffalo.

This question  is  the reverse since  for international flights, YYZ beats BUF both for convenience and price, especially if one is going to Amsterdam.

A quick Google  search  turned up SkyParx, SkyWay and DirectPark as the relatively low cost parking options for a flight from YYZ.

Does anyone have anything good or bad to say about  any of them, or a reason to prefer one of them over the others (or avoid all of them)?

Thanks

Art


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never heard of any of those.

I've used Park n Fly and I've parked in the covered parking as well as the long term lot run by the airport authority.

I frequently combine stays at the Airport Sheraton (the one that's connected to terminal 3) with parking which is hard to beat in terms of cost and convenience.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 20, 2011)

On my most recent vacation I discovered "Value Parking lot" at YYZ.

I don't think we'll use the regular long term parking again. Here's why.
-it is half the price $160 for 2 weeks
-there is a shuttle train that takes you to the terminal you want
-sometimes we'll fly out of one terminal and fly in to another, its easier getting around to parking
-there are carts at the door where you drop people and bags off so you can load up instead of trying to drag kids, bags, car seats and strollers through the parking lot.
-I got a front row parking spot
-there's no waiting for a bus
-it was just a smooth experience
-oh and also, you come right out of the train tyo the Westjet counter right in front of you...not sure about when you're going Air Canada or others.
http://www.gtaa.com/en/travellers/airport_information/parking/


----------



## aptiva (Feb 23, 2011)

We have always used ParkNFly. They have 3 parking lots around the airport.One is Valet. We use the Economy Lot. They shuttle you to airport from all 3.
Economy lot is HUGE HUGE HUGE. Make sure to make note of where you have parked, should you use this one. We note down our pick up point.
Some people arriving back home have no clue where they left their car=  which sure draws the ire of others on the shuttle. "Ever notice how crabby  & rushed people are on arriving back home" 
Should be coupons on their website.


----------

